# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم ابل سوفت ويير(Apple Products Software) حصري :  أداة رائعة لاصلاح مشاكل السيديا

## Rachid-GsmUnlocker

أداة رائعة لاصلاح مشاكل السيديا   الاداة هي iLEX RAT  تدعم IOS 4.5.6   تقوم الاداة باصلاح مشاكل السيديا وارجاع السيديا لحالتها الاولى   10 خيارات في الاداة وهي   1. Remove All Cydia App Tweaks At Once  حذف جميع برامج السيديا دفعه واحده   2. Remove All Twerak Settings.  حذف اعدادات برامج السيديا   3. Clear Cydia cache  مسح ذاكرة التخزين المؤقت   4. Cydia troubleshooting  استكشاف اخطاء السيديا واصلاحها    5. Cydia repair  اصلاح السيديا   6. Install or update – iLEX CYDIA TWEAKS PACK  تثبيت أو تحديث برامج السديا   7. Apply iLEX PACK settings.   8. Restore icons arrangement stage before update  استعاده الايقونات الي وضعها الاساسي   9. Restore Notification Center state before update  استعاده اعدادات الاشعارات الي وضعها الاساسي   10. Install DEB packages  تثبيت برامج السيدياdeb  وتقوم بنقل الملف الي مسار  var/root/Media/Cydia/AutoInstall   نقوم باضافة سورس     
يجب تتبيث الاداة MobileTerminal بعد تتبيثها  ندخل MobileTerminal ونكتب RAT لتشغيل الاداة        ان شاء الله تستفيدون منها والله ولي التوفيق

----------


## mohamed73

جزاك الله  خيرا اخي رشيد

----------

